# Deer Cart



## Chapy (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm wanting to buy a cart to haul deer out with. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## walleye60 (Feb 13, 2005)

I bought one from menards and it worked pretty good on the deer I just shot last weekend,only thing I did was added 16 inch wheels on it.Saves on the back.


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

Make sure it has the bigger wheels, they help tremendously. I picked mine up at rural king for $40 a few years back on an after season sale.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Gander mtn has them on sale now in the 60$ range.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Shappell Jet Sled $60 Works better than any cart and you can use it all year for all kinds of things







*


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

The best deer cart is an ATV! But, if that's out of range, I guess you'll have to use something else. I have one of them, and my issue is with the wheels as others have said. The diameter is not that bad, but they are the narrow, hard rubber type. They're OK on hard surfaces, but if it gets soft they bog down quickly. I'd rather have real tires with air in them. Ever try to push a shopping cart through a snowy, slushy parking lot?


----------



## jscheel1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Chapy said:


> I'm wanting to buy a cart to haul deer out with. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Sportsmansguide.com


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Picked up one for $49 or so at Rural King. Hope to put it to use this Sat. for youth season. Hoping the boy gets his first. He missed one two weeks ago with his crossbow.


----------

